# Gesucht: Bash Tool um laufenden Netzwerkverkehr anzuzeigen

## SvenFischer

Ich will meinen Server überwachen, ob der missbraucht wird und viel Traffic produziert. Klar kann ich mir die Logs anschauen, aber die sind zeitlich versetzt.

Mit ifconfig habe ich zwar einen "Einblick", aber doch eher eine Momentaufnahme.

Ich suche ein Werkzeug, das mir eine laufende Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit oder -menge anzeigt.

Vielen Dank,

Sven

----------

## schachti

vnstat kann das mit der Option --live.

----------

## blu3bird

net-analyzer/iftop?

----------

## Polynomial-C

net-analyzer/ntopnet-analyzer/iptraf

----------

## revilootneg

net-analyzer/nload

Ist die etwas verspieltere Variante, die dir den Traffic live mit einem Balkendiagramm ähnlich zu conky/karamba anzeigt, nur eben auf der Konsole.

----------

## Anarcho

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> net-analyzer/nload
> 
> Ist die etwas verspieltere Variante, die dir den Traffic live mit einem Balkendiagramm ähnlich zu conky/karamba anzeigt, nur eben auf der Konsole.

 

++

Geniales Tool, setze ich sehr gerne ein. Wenn du aber auch den Grund des Traffics haben willst hilft es nichts. Dann sollte aber ntop helfen (wie bereits erwähnt).

----------

## think4urs11

siehe z.B. auch http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gmn/20080526-newsletter.xml#doc_chap4

----------

